# Motor aus Japan 200VD



## Moroso (22 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Motor aus Japan.
3 Phasen 60 Hz
200VD (denke das bedeutet in Dreick)
0,55kW
3300Umdr./min.
Kann ich den bei uns hier anschliessen? 

Danke Moroso


----------



## crash (22 Mai 2009)

Was glaubst du denn was passiert wenn man einen 200V Motor an 380V anschließt?
Was steht denn sonst noch auf dem Typenschild?


----------



## Moroso (22 Mai 2009)

*@ Crash*

Sag's mir, oder weist du es auch nicht?

Ich dachte da schon an eine Lösungsvorschlag, vielleicht eine FU, der die Ausgangsspannung begrenzen kann.

Grüsse Moroso


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

200V Dreieck könnte man (wenn alle Anschlüsse rausgeführt sind) an 400V Drehstrom anschließen
Aber die kleinere Frequenz wird zu einem höheren Strom führen.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, es einfach mal zu versuchen (und den Tod des Motors zu riskieren)

Andere Möglichkeit wäre das Umwickeln des Motors

Umrichter wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, aber wenn´s ein Norm-Motor ist, kriegt man für den Preis eines Umrichters (oder des Umwickelns) schon einen nagelneuen Motor mit den richtigen Werten.


MfG


----------



## Markus (22 Mai 2009)

Moroso schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe einen Motor aus Japan.
> 3 Phasen 60 Hz
> 200VD (denke das bedeutet in Dreick)
> ...


 

du könntest ihn an einem fu betreiben.
wichtig ist der paramter für die eckfrequenz - der gibt an bei welcher frequenz der fu die maximale  ausgangsspannung ausgibt.

du müsstetst also je nachdem ob der fu ein- oder dreiphasig ist die eckfrequenz so wählen dass der fu bei 60hz nur 200v ausgibt.

angenommen es ist ein dreiphasiger fu mit 400V ausgangsspannung, dann müsstest du die eckfrequenz auf 120hz einstellen - wenn du den motor im dreieck betreibst.

bei höheren frequenzen wird dann zwar die spannung höher - in dem fall bis 400v - aber der indiktive widersand der sich mit der frequenz erhöht reduziert automatisch die leistung.

das ganze hat sogar ggf. den vorteil dass du bis 10hz mit maximalem drehmoment fahren kannst!

das ganze ist "gängige praxis" und wird mit 230V motoren die im dreieck an 400v fu betrieben werden hin und wieder eingesetzt - stichwort "87Hz Kennlinie"


----------



## gravieren (22 Mai 2009)

Hi

Sorry, bei 0,55KW

Meine Empfehlung wegwerfen und einen neuen kaufen.
(Made in Germany, nicht in JAPAN )

KEIN Gedanke an einen FU oder so.
Der FU ist teurer als der Motor.


----------



## Markus (22 Mai 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry, bei 0,55KW
> 
> ...


 
hehe... ok - das ist natürlich ein argument... 
aber wie gesagt - theoretisch könnte man...


----------



## gravieren (22 Mai 2009)

Hi



> aber wie gesagt - theoretisch könnte man...


Hab ich euch den Spass verdorben?

Sorry, das wollte ich nicht.


----------

